# rod holder for flush mount



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Looking for suggestion on getting rod holder for trolling for front flush mount on a ultra 4.7. Extension and rod holder system??


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Is there a mount there already? If it is a Scotty Flush Mount, look at the Scotty GearHead extensions and Scotty rod holders. If there is nothing there, Go to Yakattack and buy some GearTrac and install it out front. Once you have the GearTrac on your boat, you have almost endless options! track systems make eveything flexible and allows you to remove/change items etc. Track system mounting has made permanant mounting of gear obsolete. After the GearTrac is installed buy some 1.5" Ram Balls from Hook1 and buy either the Ram Rod Holders or the Ram Tubes. I prefer the RAM set ups out there to the Scotty but it is purely personal. They are both high quality eqiupment so you can't go wrong, jsut get what fits your set up best.

http://kayakfishinggear.com/ramrodholder.aspx

http://kayakfishinggear.com/ramtuberodholder.aspx

http://kayakfishinggear.com/comingsoon-weareaddingnewproducts-1-1-2-1-1-1.aspx

http://kayakfishinggear.com/scottyextendedgearhead429-1.aspx You can mount Scotty bases on the GearTrac as well. 

http://kayakfishinggear.com/yakattack-geartrac-system.aspx Watch the Video.

I think the Ultra has front flush mount tubes...pretty much a joke for actual use to be honest and likely not in an ideal place anyway. Scotty makes an adapter that slides in those tubes and then you can uses scotty rod holders. But I wouldn't bother, invest in the track system and build a flexible system that can handle all your needs. In the rear flush mount rod tubes, buy some PVC pipe and make some rocket launcher style rod holders since in factory form they are also about useless. Search some of the kayak forums, especially the michigan forums and you'll see a bunch of examples. These are primarily for rod storage. 

Before mounting anything, familiarize yourself with the products that are out there...a lot of innovation is taking place. Also, paddle the boat a few time and get a feel for the layout etc. You cannot do this on land, you need to paddle, and fish and experiment with where you want your accessories. What may look ideal can quickly turn into a mess on the water. This is one of the reasons Geartrac and factory track systems are worth their weight in gold. One minute you can have a boat rigged for trolling big water, the next it can be rigged for running smaller rivers or rigged for drift fishing for panfish. All without having mounts stuck all over the boat when not necessary. Plus it makes removing gear easy for car topping etc.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I just double checked the Ultra 4.7 out....very nice boat btw. Those front flush mounts would be useless for trolling unless you have a motor. No way your gonna paddle with rods right there. Those would work for drift fishing (although rod angle is not ideal) or they are good for stashing a rod while unhooking and releasing a fish. You'll need mounts out further in front so you can get a good paddle stroke yet still reach the rod. That's where the track systems are nice as you can move the rod holders for and aft as necessary. Not to mention, you can mount electronics and camera arms on those tracks as well.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Solid info. Swamp...thanks.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

beer and nuts said:


> Looking for suggestion on getting rod holder for trolling for front flush mount on a ultra 4.7. Extension and rod holder system??


 If those flush mounts are angled forward you may be able to get away with using some PVC sections to extend them. You can use a torch to soften PVC and bend it. 

I can't really tell from the pics I saw online, but that may give you enough clearance for trolling.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Zofchak said:


> If those flush mounts are angled forward you may be able to get away with using some PVC sections to extend them. You can use a torch to soften PVC and bend it.
> 
> I can't really tell from the pics I saw online, but that may give you enough clearance for trolling.


You also might be able to add elbows to the PVC to get close to any bend or angle you might need. Might not be ideal but might be serviceable in a pinch.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Looked at the geartrac and just mounting a ram ball mount holder directly tothe yak, BUT with the Ultra, I don't have access to bolt either , so looks like I have to use set screws. My question is, if I just direct screw the ram ball mount to the kayak where I want, is that strong enough to take the trolling and hit by a big salmon and wear and tear? Same question as using the geartrac, I would have to use set screws to secure them. Opinions.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The geartrac is not meant to be bolted though it can be. They provide a drill bit and screws. They are designed to hold in plastic. I would use a dab of marine goop or other sealant on each screw. They claim it is strong enough and it was designed that way specifically to be mounted in areas that you don't have access to the inside of the boat. So far the reports I've read on different forums is that they do indeed hold up to the rigors of trolling. One thing about the RAM mounts on the gear trac or mounted to the hull is that the rod holder would pivot on the ball before it was ripped out of the hull.....not to mention that as long as you have your drag set up and not locked down, it would give long before the trac or the rod holder base. Are you sure you can't reach it even with an extra person? 

Yakattack also has a Mighty Mount that allows accessories to mount to it like the RAM balls or Scotty Bases (Scotty bases require two Mighty Mounts). This might be a bit better than just mounting the RAM balls to the hull since they can be removed and it gives you a little larger base that would handle stress better than just the smaller RAM bases. I think Yakattack has a backer plate for inside the hull to go with the Mighty Mounts if you have hull access.

I see guys trolling for big fish with a single scotty mount and base (or dash) that holds two rod holders. They don't look that strong but apparantly big fish don't put enough stress on those to damage them. I think the RAM set up would be fine. However, I have never experienced a big King slamming a rod trolled from a Kayak so take my opinion with a grain of salt... I know we have members here that have and hopefully they will chime in. Maybe PM Wartfroggy, he fishes Lake Michigan with his Ocean Kayak and has a lot of general big water experience.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Hey thanks, I just saw that yakattack has come out with a fullbacker for thier mighty mount, its not sold on thier website as best I can tell, but their forum has talk about the new backer...that woudl work great for me. I emailed them this morning and asked.


----------

